
Show HN: A formal proof of deMorgan's law in lean - picrin
https://github.com/picrin/deMorgan.lean
======
picrin
Formal proofs are becoming easier. This proof was achieved in a couple days of
intermittent effort, starting with no knowledge of formal proofs.

~~~
seanwilson
Wouldn't easier usually mean shorter proofs and better proof automation? What
is Lean offering over other proof assistants?

~~~
picrin
By easier I mean there's a good tutorial and a low barrier of entry (you can
learn to type proofs in the browser). When a couple years ago I decided to
teach myself coq, I very quickly gave up, because there just wasn't any good
entry-level resource available online.

~~~
seanwilson
I strongly agree there's a lack of text along the lines of "theorem proving
for regular programmers". The majority I ever read assumed a strong background
in maths, logic and functional programming and were really off-putting.

~~~
picrin
Well, have a look at the two tutorials to which I link in readme.md of the
github project. The first is very suitable for programmers with minimal prior
knowledge of maths, the second is aimed at the opposite audience
(mathematicians without much CS knowlede) (and I think is actually even
simpler).

